# Suche Freehost PHP alle Funktionenen



## DelphiDell (22. Dezember 2005)

Hallo gibt es dass  
Einen Freehost der Alle PHP Funktionen aktiviert hat 

Am wichtigsten ist mir, dass ich mit getimagesize auf eine fremde url zugreiffen kann.

Funktioniert bei FUNPIC Leider nicht


----------



## Dennis Wronka (22. Dezember 2005)

Das liegt an der sehr sinnvollen Einstellung allow_url_fopen, die scheint dort off zu sein, und das sollte ueberall der Fall sein.
Wenn Du Daten per FTP oder HTTP holen willst, dann solltest Du die entsprechenden Protokolle einsetzen.


----------



## Tobias K. (28. Dezember 2005)

moin




> Einen Freehost der Alle PHP Funktionen aktiviert hat


Hätte auch gerne ein Sportauto füe umsonst, nur leider bekommt man nicht alles kostenlos. Wenn du also viel willst, musst auch was ausgeben, ist halt so.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Dennis Wronka (29. Dezember 2005)

Tobias K. hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hätte auch gerne ein Sportauto füe umsonst


Ich auch.
Aber Du brauchst Dich doch nicht beschweren, Du hast doch schon ein schickes Moped.


----------

